# Radeon 9600 256 MB AGP 8x drivers



## kameleon1 (Aug 19, 2006)

I bought this card new so I could play Silent Hunter III without it freezing up. It works great, but every time I go tot shut down, it restarts and then I get the wonderful Windows has recovered from a serious error. It tells me that the driver is not correct, but I think I have the most current driver for it. It is version 6.14.10.6444. I am not finding a newer version out there.


----------



## jnob (Nov 22, 2005)

Catalyst 6.8 with Radeon® display driver 8.282


----------



## kameleon1 (Aug 19, 2006)

jnob said:


> Catalyst 6.8 with Radeon® display driver 8.282



Installed it and it still restarts when trying to shutdown. Must be a bad card.


----------



## jnob (Nov 22, 2005)

It's possible that the old drivers are messing things up. Try uninstalling your drivers in safe mode, then reboot and install the most current drivers.


----------



## kameleon1 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Success!!!*

I had to go into msconfig because it was not set correctly to do a normal boot and it would not boot to safe mode. Once I got into safe mode and removed the drivers and reinstalled the new drivers it is finally shutting down when clicking shut down instead of restarting before it would shut down.

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## jnob (Nov 22, 2005)

Great! Gald to help, thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## kameleon1 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Dang thing is doing it again*

It was fine for a week and now it is back to doing the restart when I click on Shutdown. If I fix it again in safe mode and it happens again, what would someone suggest the next step be? Take out the video card and use it for target practice?  :grin:


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Try downloading Driver Cleaner Pro Here.

Then, boot in to safe mode, run it and reinstall your drivers to see if this helps.


----------



## kameleon1 (Aug 19, 2006)

*More details*

I have gone through Safe Mode twice now and removed the drivers and reinstalled them after shutdowns and it still wants to restart when I click Shutdown.

info from running dxdiag

Windows XP Pro SP2
Jetway Motherboard K8m8m8
VIA K8M800
BIOS - Phoenix Award BIOS v 6.00PG
AMD Athlon64 Processor 3000+ MMX 3DNow `2.0 GHz
Memory - 1.0 GB
DirectX 9.0


----------



## kameleon1 (Aug 19, 2006)

*bump*

^bump for comments^


----------



## kameleon1 (Aug 19, 2006)

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Did you try drivercleaner as Ralck suggested? Sometimes windows even in safe mode does not do a good job of removing drivers and can leave rements.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I agree with my two team members. You really need to use the drivercleaner when having a problem of this type. I hate to tell you, but the safe mode removal will leave some fragments that can cause heaps of trouble. Give their suggestion a try and reinstall the suggested drivers. If that does not work, then we can talk about some possible Omega drivers, but you need to give their suggestion a try first.


----------



## kameleon1 (Aug 19, 2006)

Doby said:


> Did you try drivercleaner as Ralck suggested? Sometimes windows even in safe mode does not do a good job of removing drivers and can leave rements.


I removed all traces of ATI drivers in safe mode and then ran Driver Cleaner in safe Mode too. When I went back into Windows, there was nothing left so I reinstalled the driver as suggested in the earliest post. Do you think I should have run drivercleaner again when not in safe mode before re-installing?


----------

